# Oscar or Red Devil...which do you prefer?



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

I know I'm asking this in the oscar index so I already feel like i know what the majority of the answers to my question will be but here goes...I'm just curious about which you all like more, or think is a cooler single "wet pet" to have...the Red Devil or Midas, or the Oscar!
Let me know what you think...I'm struggling to choose between the two currently myself...
-Chris


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

Oscar!!


----------



## kopite (May 16, 2011)

I take it from you putting this question in the oscar forum that's the way you're leaning. Just do it, you won't be disappointed. They're amazing fish.


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

Oscar


----------



## elena.pe (Jan 30, 2012)

I would take Oscar.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Oscar no doubt. :fish: :dancing: :fish:


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

People in the oscar forum are somewhat attatched to their oscars


----------



## crash2673 (Feb 8, 2012)

i had a tiger oscar once and it was a great friend,reason i say friend is because he interacted with me when ever i was around.he ate from my hand,i could put my hand in the tank and he would rub against it back and forth,i could rub him..he was quite amazing,hope you get you one you will love the company :thumb:


----------



## JebusCHI (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, Oscars by a mile.. they have far more personality than any other fish and their intelligence will surprise you. I could interact with him more than any other fish and he knew the difference between me and my girlfriend. She tried to put her hands in and... well... she didn't do it again. good luck!!


----------

